# tablet video to desk top or lap top



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

hi, is it possible to make a video on my tablet and down load it to my lap top. my tablet is an ellipsis 8


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Sure. You will need a usb to micro usb cord.... or if your laptop has wifi or bluetooth you can download that way too.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

yeah it's actually rather easy. you only need a micro usb - usb cord. connect it on both ends then cut or copy the file. you can also use google drive or dropbox if you don't have the chord. all you will need to do is sync the files on google drive/dropbox and you should be able to access it on any of your other devices.

cord sample : http://www.amazon.com/Micro-USB-to-Cable/dp/B004GETLY2


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

Dropbox, Google Drive, Bluetooth file transfer, email it to yourself, Pushbullet, heck, Chromecast to your TV.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*tablet video to desk top*

hi thanks to all. I have the cable so I will try/do that method


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, you may solved your problem now. I think UsB cable/Wifi is the best for sharing files between laptop and tablet.


----------

